# Anavar only cycle (first time)- log



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Hi everyone.

So this is my first cycle. I want to try an oral cycle first before I delve into injectables. (And I know people will say, get some test in their and man up, but see this as an appetiser before the main course! Ha!)

Bit about me: Training since I was onld enough to get into a gym (so 7+ years now), with varying degrees of seriousness. Last 2 years have been full on. Diet sorted, training regieme sorted.

Anyway, after copious amounts of research, I've got for-

ROHM anavar 100mg ed. Split dosage at 50mg am and 50mg pm. Or 50/25/25. As the half life of var is about 8-9 hours.

I'll be running this for 8 weeks.

I've gone for var, because of the lean mucle gains it provides and the strength increase. Also, no bloat! Which is good for me!

As for cycle support.

For liver protection I have Milk thistle/Liv52 to be taken during the cycle. I know some people say you don't need it, but its not going to break the bank and why take a chance? I'll also be necking lots of water!

To combat the back/calf pumps I read about I have taurine/potassium supplementation ready to go.

I also have Flax seed oil, to help keep the lipids in check!

During the cycle I'll be using my regular supps- Pro shakes/creatine/mutli-vits/AA's/Cod Liver.

PCT:

I'm doing Clomid 50/50/50/50 and Nolva 20/20/20/20 OR ROHM PCT caps. Not sure yet.

I'm open to advice on anything!

Here it goes!


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

*Day 1:*

Obviously nothing to report today.

Early morning run.

Chest/Arms workout today. Maybe the mental affect of knowing I had it coursing through my veins helped, but it was a good solid workout.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Subbed, good luck mate, get some before pics up!


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

isn't not wanting water retention and using creatine sort of contradictory? nothing wrong however with an oral only being a first cycle. for me it made my mind up 100% that I wanted to use injectables in my next cycle


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> isn't not wanting water retention and using creatine sort of contradictory? nothing wrong however with an oral only being a first cycle. for me it made my mind up 100% that I wanted to use injectables in my next cycle


I meant bloat as in the kind you get from Dbol for example. I've read that anavar and creatine go very well with each other. Plus creatine doesn't exactly make you bloat!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Good luck buddy, subbed.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

7-10 days till you start feeling it  nice dose too  i wouldn't run anything less than that


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Good luck with the cycle mate. I'm on day 13 of an 8 week cycle and just starting to feel it kick in. Not felt much until today but felt a lot stronger on legs this morning, felt easy! So will bang the weight up a lot next week I reckon.


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

Watching in with interest bud!

I'm prepping up for my first cycle but not rushing into it.. Need to kill a little more body fat first.

I have all my PCT in place and at the ready...


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

*Day 2*

Again, nothing to report phyiscally. As expected.

However mentally when I was doing my workout, I felt more pumped but I know this was just purely in my head!

Another thing I have noticed is my niggly shoulder is a lot less niggly than normal. If the var helps it stay that way, even better!

Got the mother in law up for a few days, so having to take her out for dinner with the missus, so tonight's dinner will be a chinese which will be my cheat meal for the week. Luckily they are both buggering off for 2 weeks on sunday, so I can seriously smash some training ( I have a home gym!)


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

TF03 said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Again, nothing to report phyiscally. As expected.
> 
> ...


I've noticed something similar regarding the var helping with muscle/tendon issues. I've had a dodgy left wrist for a while now since coming off my motorbike and the var seems to have made it 10x better. Can barely feel it now even on the pressing movements whereas 3 weeks ago it was bugging me.


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ill be following this thread  keep up the info


----------



## Banditt (Jul 7, 2010)

You are taking a steroids so I'd save the creatine for pct when you will need to more to keep weight and size on. You need all the help you can get after you stop the var so why waste the creatine on cycle when using a compound so much more stronger.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Creatine and anavar have been proven to be a great combination


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Creatine and anavar have been proven to be a great combination


 Was just about to say this.

Why leave the creatine out till PCT when your body can utilise it better with anavar?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

radicalry00 said:


> Was just about to say this.
> 
> Why leave the creatine out till PCT when your body can utilise it better with anavar?


X1000000000.0


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good luck with this, probably the same cycle I am going to do first so definitely subbing to see how you do!


----------



## Banditt (Jul 7, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Creatine and anavar have been proven to be a great combination


I'm not saying that your wrong or anything but how has it been proven? Is there a paper or a link you could show me. I'd love to have a read mate.


----------



## Banditt (Jul 7, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Was just about to say this.
> 
> Why leave the creatine out till PCT when your body can utilise it better with anavar?


Agen I'm not saying your wrong but how does the body utilise the creatine better because of the var?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Banditt said:


> Agen I'm not saying your wrong but how does the body utilise the creatine better because of the var?


Read up on.the synergistic effects of combining the two.


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Banditt said:


> You are taking a steroids so I'd save the creatine for pct when you will need to more to keep weight and size on. You need all the help you can get after you stop the var so why waste the creatine on cycle when using a compound so much more stronger.


Var is renowned for having gains that are relatively easy to keep during/after PCT with the right diet and training. So saving the creatine till then isn't gonna change much. Plus its part of my every day training.

Plus taking it on cycle isn't wasting it.

Plus the creatine I use costs £10 a bag and lasts for 100 servings. Not exactly breaking the bank!


----------



## jonny1990 (Jul 1, 2010)

post up some pictures mate, interested!

jon


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Just wondering when to actually take the anavar.

I'm doing 50/50 am/pm at the mo, but I'm taking my morning dose after my run to avoid potential pumps.

Good idea?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

TF03 said:


> Just wondering when to actually take the anavar.
> 
> I'm doing 50/50 am/pm at the mo, but I'm taking my morning dose after my run to avoid potential pumps.
> 
> Good idea?


Sounds fine mate. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> Sounds fine mate. That's what I'm doing.


Cheers.

*Day 3*

So 3rd day in and no obvious physical changes yet.

Didn't get a chance to do much today as been out looking for a new car all day. Plus the missus and the mother in law are still hanging around. However, they bugger off tomorrow. So I can get some serious training in.

Something to note, I woke up with a nose bleed this morning. However I did get a nosebleed before I went to bed. I am more susceptible to them however as I suffer from hay fever and a rugby injury to my nose. So I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Interested to see how this goes as I'm looking to possibly start my first cycle at some point this year- keep the journal alive!


----------



## jonny1990 (Jul 1, 2010)

As said, ive subbed this thread mate, take some pics of yourself atm if you can? so we can see some good progress pics?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

subbed


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

I'll do a before/after comparision pic towards the end of the cycle, for most dramatic effect!

:tongue:

Oh, and another nose bleed just now. Same nostrill as before. I don't think its high BP, as I don't have any other signs. Plus, Im sure at only 3 days in, it can't be that already.

I (hopefully) think its my hay fever causing it.


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

*Day 4 (Yesterday)*

Frustrating day, didn't get to do hardly as much as I want to do but I now have 2 weeks all to myself!

No noticable effects

*Day 5*

I think it may be starting to kick in. Felt like I could work out forever today, felt a great pump in my arms and in my calfs during my run. Muscles definately seemed "harder" as well.

Still getting nose bleeds at the moment. Nothing major. Just annoying. Still not sure if its anything to do with the var. If it gets worse or other high BP signs emmerge, i'll pop to the docs.


----------



## watson49 (May 27, 2011)

Sorry to ask a question in your post but I have been having a problem with my anavar cycle.

week 1: 100mg anavar daily

week 2: 100mg anavar 25mg Proviron daily

Near the end of week 2 im starting to get realy bad cramps.

now is it the 100mg anavar as they come in 50mg tabs so can only take 50mg or 100mg.

or is it me not taking somthing or not enough water im stuck.

Also I have put on 6KG.

also i wanted to take T3 and CLEN but will it effect my anavar cycle.

please help.

Thanks


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm at the start of week 3 today of 100mg every day. Haven't noticed any pumps really, just the usual pump I get when training. Although my bench has went up 10 kilos.

I've been getting cramps too.


----------



## watson49 (May 27, 2011)

Dananaman said:


> I'm at the start of week 3 today of 100mg every day. Haven't noticed any pumps really, just the usual pump I get when training. Although my bench has went up 10 kilos.
> 
> I've been getting cramps too.


how bad has been your cramps.


----------



## watson49 (May 27, 2011)

oh and by the way you wont get much pump with anavar. just allot more power. at least thats what I noticed last time i took this.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

watson49 said:


> Sorry to ask a question in your post but I have been having a problem with my anavar cycle.
> 
> week 1: 100mg anavar daily
> 
> ...


potassium, Magnesium and taurine are suposed to help prevent cramps of what I have read and also drink a lot of water. And clen is suposed to work well along side anavar. There are quite a few posts on hear just have a look at a few.


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Bit weird, I just got a random nose bleed too.


----------



## watson49 (May 27, 2011)

huge monguss said:


> potassium, Magnesium and taurine are suposed to help prevent cramps of what I have read and also drink a lot of water. And clen is suposed to work well along side anavar. There are quite a few posts on hear just have a look at a few.


Thanks for the help I will try it out


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

*Day 6*

So 6th day. I think the var is defiantly starting to kick in. I feel leaner already and the muscles look more defined. Arm pumps are great.

No nose bleeds today and no other sides to mention.


----------



## JAC (Jun 22, 2011)

Good read so far mate, I'm on my first ever course, taking 30mg of D-bol a day for 6 weeks. Made some great gains so far, half way into my 2nd week, having gained 4 kg and had great strength gains!!

Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

*Day 7*

So 7th day in, I feel leaner and more defined. Whether I am or not is debatable, as i'm sure the var has 100% kicked in yet. But a good start so far.

Weight has varied throughout the week, one day up, one day down, but started the week at 113kg. Ended it at 119kg.

No sides as yet at all. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

nose bleeds is a sign you BP is high ... i recommend you keep tabs on it yourself and invest in a monitor from boots.

You might want to consider taking something to reduce you BP ....


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Vinney said:


> nose bleeds is a sign you BP is high ... i recommend you keep tabs on it yourself and invest in a monitor from boots.
> 
> You might want to consider taking something to reduce you BP ....


Haven't had one now for a few days. As I said, I suffer badly from hayfever, which can cause my nose bleeds as well. I have no other signs of high BP such as headaches, dizziness etc, but I'm keeping an eye out for them. I intend to get a BP monitor anyway, as they are useful bits of kit to have around!


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

I got a couple of nosebleeds near the end of my 11 week var cycle mate. Nothing terrible but they were pretty lengthy nosebleeds. Had a couple during PCT too and still get the occasional ones now I'm just running T5.

I suffer from hayfever too but I'm not sure thats just to blame as I woke up at 5.30am with a nosebleed the other morning and no real signs of hayfever.

Good read so far mate, keep it up!


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

*Day 8,9,10,11*

Been so busy these last few days, training has suffered a bit, but still making good gains in regards to strength, and definately feel more lean.

Weight has also gone up to 116kg.

Work outs feel great, like I could go on and on, and pumps are qualitly. No cramps to report of yet.

No sides to report as yet, apart from a huge spot on my back, but not exactly acne. Just the odd spot.


----------



## Rossco701 (Jul 2, 2011)

Keep posting mate very interested in this post, fancy doing an oral for my first cycle just don't know what one yet... Thanks


----------



## jonny1990 (Jul 1, 2010)

any updates on pictures mate? how far are you on now??


----------



## jonny1990 (Jul 1, 2010)

no feedback?? you doing ok mate?


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

113kg to 119kg in 1 week!!! ????


----------



## ditonics (Jul 18, 2010)

What happened to this log?


----------



## jonny1990 (Jul 1, 2010)

log died, liver must have failed? lol o/j


----------



## ditonics (Jul 18, 2010)

jonny1990 said:


> log died, liver must have failed? lol o/j


cruel but funny.


----------



## MrDDD (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys, first post since joining.....10mins ago  i just read this thread and it's pretty informative. Iv got a couple of questions though. I'm just about to start an anavar cycle today, been training for 11 years, im 29, 86kg, pretty good shape but could be much better, never touched any kind of gear before and wanted to know if:-

1) 50mg a day for 6 weeks was a good start (20mg at 7am, 20mg at 3pm and 10mg at 11pm)

2) you need a PCT with anavar?? I thought one wasn't needed with this.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I'm a n00b when it comes to this stuff. I just want to cut up, keep or gain some strength and generally look firmer. Cheers


----------



## MrDDD (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh yeah, it's made by Europharma if that makes any difference. 5mg tablets.


----------



## High Society (Aug 9, 2012)

this is the 2nd thread where the OP just stops posting. First I was reading a thread where a guy used 100mg daily and got tremendous results and everyone was begging for a pic. And here we are again lol


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

High Society said:


> this is the 2nd thread where the OP just stops posting. First I was reading a thread where a guy used 100mg daily and got tremendous results and everyone was begging for a pic. And here we are again lol


maybe he's become so strong and so huge with this cycle that he's jumped straight into some sort of celebrity status and left us all behind like shyte on his shoe...can never be sure lol...


----------



## Juicy Fruit (Oct 16, 2012)

Shame OP stopped posting


----------



## adz228 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Guys

Its my first cycle.

Thinking of going on a Anavar only cycle 50mg daily for 8 weeks with Arimidex

And Clomid and tamoxifen PCT

What do you guys think?

Cheers


----------



## MrSubatomic (May 1, 2014)

Hey how's the cycle going? It was just starting to get interesting. I'm on day 13 Anavar only cycle..


----------



## Mbennett40044 (May 13, 2014)

Hi guys sorry I'm new to this so don't know if I'm writing this in the correct section. I have just purchased some euro pharm anavar 10mg tabs. I was just wondering if these were real and if you guys have any views on them as I can't seem you find much about them?

I could upload a pic of them if in the correct section

Cheers


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Mbennett40044 said:


> Hi guys sorry I'm new to this so don't know if I'm writing this in the correct section. I have just purchased some euro pharm anavar 10mg tabs. I was just wondering if these were real and if you guys have any views on them as I can't seem you find much about them?
> 
> I could upload a pic of them if in the correct section
> 
> Cheers


Instead of digging up and ancient thread mate, just start your own. Also heard that euro pharma var is good.


----------



## Mbennett40044 (May 13, 2014)

Hi sauceman thanks for the reply how do I start my own thread?


----------



## Mbennett40044 (May 13, 2014)

Hi guys sorry I'm new to this so don't know if I'm writing this in the correct section. I have just purchased some euro pharm anavar 10mg tabs. I was just wondering if these were real and if you guys have any views on them as I can't seem you find much about them?

I could upload a pic of them if in the correct section

Cheers


----------



## mason42 (Jan 23, 2008)

They are good to go ! using them myself at minute and making great gains on 70mg a day.

Tried 100mg a day for a few days , didnt sleep deep and found myself very moody.

Ep changed their oral dose,s from 5mg to 10mg last year.



Mbennett40044 said:


> Hi guys sorry I'm new to this so don't know if I'm writing this in the correct section. I have just purchased some euro pharm anavar 10mg tabs. I was just wondering if these were real and if you guys have any views on them as I can't seem you find much about them?
> 
> I could upload a pic of them if in the correct section
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Mbennett40044 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply mason. The only thing that is putting me off is there in a packet and the packaging looks pretty cheap? Are yours the same? Can upload pic if necessary thanks for your help mate


----------



## mason42 (Jan 23, 2008)

Mbennett40044 said:


> Thanks for the reply mason. The only thing that is putting me off is there in a packet and the packaging looks pretty cheap? Are yours the same? Can upload pic if necessary thanks for your help mate


Should be in little white tub with plastic seal pull off. also should be in a blue and white box.

White tablets, taste sweet to start with if you chew them but thats just the binders and fillers.

Ive seen lab tests for the 5mg anavar last year and it came up as 5.2mg so i know these new 10mg

ones are defo 10s because i cant use any more than 70mg a day, 40mg am and 30mg pm.

Shouldnt be in a packet !!!! If so you may have a counterfeit ep.


----------



## Mbennett40044 (May 13, 2014)

SOUNDS LIKE THESE ARE FAKES THEN AS THESE COME IN A SILVER PACKET LOOK CHEAP!


----------



## Adeel (Jun 11, 2014)

whats a decent and safe dose for a beginner and for how long, and also should it be pyramid up and down? thanks


----------

